# Dawes Giro 200



## wbmkk (21 Jan 2011)

I have used two bikes since the age of 12 (exactly 40 years ago) a new Carlton racer (12th birthday present), then about 10 years ago, a second hand Raleigh Equipe, This was recently repaired, so will be Ok for a while yet.

However, just in case I decide to buy a new bike (the Allez 16 has always been my fancy) I asked while in the bike shop.

The only road bikes are from Dawes, which I know used to be (maybe still are) good for tourers.

The cheapest bike shown was the Giro 200, with the 300 next. It seems the only difference is the position of the gear shifters. Both my bikes have had the old fashioned levers on the down tube, so that's what i am used to.

A few questions.

How good is the 200 ?

Does the re-positioned shifters warrant the extra £100 ?

Is the Allez 16 still a better choice ?

thanks


----------



## Alien8 (21 Jan 2011)

What's your budget?

If relatively modest, second-hand can be a good option - if you know what to look for etc.

I'd say the Dawes at the RRP are somewhat over priced and not brilliantly spec'd. If you do a lot of miles you might get quickly disappointed.

WRT shifters on the down-tube or integrated with the levers - I'd never want to go back to down-tube again. But there again, if your mileage is limited, you might not be too fussed.

I'd say Allez every time.


----------



## MLC (21 Jan 2011)

+1 to the Allez it will be better in terms of comfort and spec (believe the Allez will come with Shimano 2300 and carbon forks???)

My first bike was a £ 199 Mercurio Alloy 12 spd it was only when I changed to a Secteur sport that I realised not necessarily how bad the Mercurio was but how better the Secteur was.

The Mercurio had a cheap alloy frame and forks and cheap kenda tyres. The Vibration and comfort was not the best and the ultimate longevity of the bike and the parts in particular left a lot to be desired.

The Mercurio had shifters on the down tube and despite being told constantly what a pain they were by others I personally only realised what a pain they were when I changed the bike.

I would never say do not ever buy a cheap bike (if that is your only option or if like me at the time you didn't know if road cycling was for you or not-the latter statement probably does not apply to you) as the Mercurio done me proud for about a year and got me into cycling and eventually hooked on road cycling. 

At the time of owning the Mercurio what I didn't know I didn't miss but having been there and done that if you do have the option or the patience to wait a little to save to get the Allez then IMHO if the 200 is similar to the Mercurio then the difference between the Allez and the 200 will be considerable.


----------

